# Tour am WE (1., 2. oder 3. April)?



## All-Mountain (30. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin wieder mal am WE in meiner alten Heimat Franken unterwegs. 
Hätte theoretisch ab Freitag, tagsüber Zeit für ne kleine Tour. 

Problem: ich weiß noch nicht genau wie meine Tagesgestaltung aussehen wird. Deshalb würde ich mich eventuell an eine Tour die Ihr eh vorhabt dranhängen.

Ist da bei Euch was in Planung? Das Wetter soll ja wieder mal genial werden...

Grüße aus Minga
Tom


----------



## showman (30. März 2005)

Hallo Tom,

ich müßte mich mal wieder in Ungelstätten blicken lassen. Das heißt das ich warscheinlich die Moritzbergrunde fahre. Kann allerdings nur am Sonntag weil ich am Samstag evtl. einen Gastank einbuddeln muß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ich müßte mich mal wieder in Ungelstätten blicken lassen. Das heißt das ich warscheinlich die Moritzbergrunde fahre. Kann allerdings nur am Sonntag weil ich am Samstag evtl. einen Gastank einbuddeln muß.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ungelstätten hört sich schon mal gut an. PM mir mal Deine Handynummer. Ich melde mich dann wenn ich genaueres weiss.


----------



## Coffee (30. März 2005)

hallo ihr ;-)

wie wärs mit freitag abend spontan ne lecker pizza bei der bekannten pizzabude   ?

wegen ausfahrt, kann ich auch nur spontani entscheiden, da wir einiges am haus/garten machen müssen. aber hänge mich wenn dann gerne wo mit dran ;-))

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (30. März 2005)

ah der "Gast" aus dem Süden ist wieder da
Bin für ne Tour
Moritzberg klingt gut


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr ;-)
> 
> wie wärs mit freitag abend spontan ne lecker pizza bei der bekannten pizzabude   ?
> 
> ...



Sorry Coffee,
aber die Abende ab Donnerstag hab ich schon alle verplant. Grundsätzlich aber gute Idee, wenn ich so an die leckeren Vecchia-Pizzen denke 
@Blacksurf
Ich schmeiß mein Rocky und Bikeklammotten jedenfalls mit ins Auto. Wir bleiben dann über Showmann in Kontakt würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## Coffee (30. März 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Coffee,
> aber die Abende ab Donnerstag hab ich schon alle verplant. Grundsätzlich aber gute Idee, wenn ich so an die leckeren Vecchia-Pizzen denke
> @Blacksurf
> Ich schmeiß mein Rocky und Bikeklammotten jedenfalls mit ins Auto. Wir bleiben dann über Showmann in Kontakt würde ich vorschlagen.



schade   dann muss ich mir eben sushi holen am freitag *gG*

ok wegen tour, schreibt doch bitte hier wenn wann wo was geht ;-)


danke coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> schade   dann muss ich mir eben sushi holen am freitag *gG*
> 
> ok wegen tour, schreibt doch bitte hier wenn wann wo was geht ;-)
> 
> ...



Wenns geht klar. Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich Internetzugang habe bei meiner Schwester.


----------



## showman (30. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> schade   dann muss ich mir eben sushi holen am freitag *gG*
> 
> ok wegen tour, schreibt doch bitte hier wenn wann wo was geht ;-)
> 
> ...



Na Mama, da bleibst am besten mal ganz locker. Dä Showi richd des scho   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (30. März 2005)

*g*
schon mal gut
das Wetter soll ja am weekend bis 19 Grad und sonnig sein  
Also da es spricht nix gegen ne Runde Gartenluft - in der Scheune abhängen mit *Oakley* gerüstet und davor vielleicht eine Runde Klamm oder Moritzberg


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. März 2005)

He Leute biegt das doch mal auf Sonntag da kann ich das mit hütteanschauen bei Coffee verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. März 2005)

Vorschlag:
Machen wir's wie letztesmal? Sonntag so gegen Mittag...

11 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz???


----------



## blacksurf (31. März 2005)

ah gute Idee, unser Südländer versteht mich 11 Uhr ist eine angenehme Zeit


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> He Leute biegt das doch mal auf Sonntag da kann ich das mit hütteanschauen bei Coffee verbinden.



wenn der Bayer und der Underfrange kommen, bin ich auch dabei...

...aber nur, wenn meine Gabel vom Schalter wieder von Toxxoholics zurück ist...weil sonst hab ich gegen die Killerwadeln vom Tomac keine Chance  

Harry kommt auch mit

@Tom + Juanita
Freitag Nachmittag Veste??? - hab aber "nur" den Eingänger


----------



## blacksurf (31. März 2005)

da hab ich schon was zum Rennradfahren ausgemacht  sorrry.
Weil das Wetter so schön werden soll muss ich mein Principia mal wieder ausführen


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2005)

@blacksurf

recht hast!! Werd mir heut auch nochmal 2 lockere Stündchen aufm Renner gönnen     



@all

schade, schade! Aber am Sonntag um diese Zeit werde ich wohl gerade auf dem (hoffentlich) sonnigen Mallorca die erste Ausfahrt mitm RR machen


----------



## blacksurf (31. März 2005)

Angeber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (31. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Angeber




Neidisch?


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Neidisch?



Poser!  

Tu net rumstänkern, sondern geh lieber in Keller und putz Deine Gabel


----------



## Frazer (31. März 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Tu net rumstänkern, sondern geh lieber in Keller und putz Deine Gabel




Ja, Schatz!!


----------



## blacksurf (31. März 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Neidisch?



 jaaaaa
zumal in Malle die Temperaturen bestimmt schon sommerlich warm sind
und ich nächste Woche viel Arbeit habe.


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und ich nächste Woche viel Arbeit habe.



kommt mir bekannt vor!

*Frustmodus an*
Ich hasse FreeHand   - Ich will lieber wieder mit InDesign spielen  
*Frustmodus aus*


----------



## Mr.Chili (31. März 2005)

Glaubt Ihr den Ihr seit die einzigen die bei Bikewetter arbeiten müßen  

@alti  nem doch mal dein salsa vom hacken und füre es am Sonntag gassi


----------



## Altitude (31. März 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @alti  nem doch mal dein salsa vom hacken und füre es am Sonntag gassi



och nö, der ist ja nur "zusammengesteckt"...


----------



## All-Mountain (1. April 2005)

Also wer ist jetzt am Sonntag um 11 am Löwensal?


----------



## sideshowbob (1. April 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer ist jetzt am Sonntag um 11 am Löwensal?



muss ich da jetzt fest zu/absagen oder geht auch "wer da ist ist da"?!?!


----------



## blacksurf (1. April 2005)

ich bin da um 11 Uhr mit Tomac.
@sideshowbob
musst du nicht fest zu oder absagen - aber wir warten auch nicht ewig - wenn ihr mitkommt bitte pünktlich sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. April 2005)

Ich, ich, ich   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (1. April 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer ist jetzt am Sonntag um 11 am Löwensal?



zu 80% klappts - wenn nicht, ruf ich durch


----------



## karstenenh (2. April 2005)

Oh wie schön, die gute alte Moritzbergrunde ohne Moritzberg   

Da bin ich doch voll dabei   

Hulk


----------



## All-Mountain (2. April 2005)

Na, das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an

Also dann bis morgen um 11  

Ich war übrigens gute 2 Wochen krank, also seid bitte gnädig zu mir


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. April 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war übrigens gute 2 Wochen krank, also seid bitte gnädig zu mir



Gnädig ??? was is`n das 
kenn die in Nürnbersch net. Denke noch mit grausen an den 1.Jan


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war übrigens gute 2 Wochen krank, also seid bitte gnädig zu mir



was soll ich da erst sagen?
Aber egal, schliesslich muss ich was für die Frauenquote tun


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Gnädig ??? was is`n das
> kenn die in Nürnbersch net. Denke noch mit grausen an den 1.Jan



Underfrangen und Erdkunde:

*Fädd*  net Närmberch...


...ich bin auch net fit...nur den Harry müssen wir irgendwie "zügeln"..


----------



## blacksurf (3. April 2005)

Jungs war ne super Ausfahrt mit Euch
Ich hoffe das nächste mal bekomme ich etwas mehr weibliche Verstärkung, dann muss ich mir nicht so viel derbe Sprüche anhören  
@All-mountain
Danke für den Besuch! War schön das du wieder mal im Lande warst..


----------



## Mr.Chili (4. April 2005)

He Leut war schön mit euch.
@ Blacky wir ham uns doch noch beherrscht  
@all vielleicht beim nächsten mal net ganz so gemütlich, sonst könnt ich ja meine kittis mit bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (4. April 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @all vielleicht beim nächsten mal net ganz so gemütlich, sonst könnt ich ja meine kittis mit bringen


----------



## steed (4. April 2005)

ach ihr habt am sonntag die Röthenbachklamm blockiert....  . da musste man ja fast absteigen.....  

kleiner scherz! viel spass, bis zum nächsten mal...

don't panic

steed


----------

